# black cuckoo maran chick



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

So I got a black maran chick from a lady that had ordered them from a hatchery she said that the maran chicks the hatchery belly marked them so could tell difference. But I am confused all the maran chick pics that I have seen show marans with a white spot on the head...mine does not have that white spot. It is suppose to be a black maran is this why it doesnt have the white spot? The ones with the white spotted head grow up to look alot like barred rock.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

The ones you're referring to are Cuckoo marans..a color variety of the Marans breed. Cuckoo Marans cockerals have a huge white spot on the head, the females either have a black head or small white bits.

the black marans will be black all over. The black copper have coppery colored feathers in various places on the black bird....


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Black ones shouldn't have a white spot.
Black Marans chick










Cuckoo chicks, male on left


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

weird, that is exactly how the jersey giants that I got from TSC look. Maybe their hatchery was wrong about what they were. hmmmmmm


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

The Black Jersey Giants will have black legs, with yellow soles. The black marans will have black/slate colored legs..no yellow. 

Also..the Black Jersey Giants will start to grow longer legs quite quickly. Not huge..but it will be noticeable. It's VERY unlikely that a hatchery that supplies TSC would even have Black Marans in it's inventory. They're fairly rare yet.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Most chicks, of any breed, that will be black as adults will have the same coloring of down. Pretty much black on top and white on chest, belly and bottom.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I didn't figure they would be black marans, but a girl can hope, lol.

I'm not sure what they are as the wingtip primary feathers are coming in white and they shouldn't be. I guess it'sa wait and see thing. Oh they came from Mt. Healthy Hatchery.

checked the hatchery and chick pics (internet search) and they are probably barred plymouth rocks


----------

